# Reserve/National Guard support for maintaining NREMT certification



## medrills (Sep 26, 2012)

I am wondering how much support Reserve and National Guard units provide for 68W (Combat Medics) to maintain there NREMT certification?


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 26, 2012)

The only things the 68W in my unit do is PMCS trucks and give flu shots. I'm sure the go over medic stuff during the two weeks of annual training.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 26, 2012)

Make sure your annual training (two weeks) isn't wasted by permanent party using your folks to backfill them in day to day duties while they are all let off for vacation/leave. As a unit training NCO I had to constantly nudge people to not use my folks for filing clerks and bedpan trotters and get them seeing pts, getting disaster preparedness training, etc.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 27, 2012)

In a well-run unit, every monthly drill should involve some medical training, with the AT being at least partially used for recertification.

In the active Army and presumably the Reserves, a huge amount of pencilwhipping keeps everyone 'trained'.


----------



## Luno (Sep 27, 2012)

If you're in a medical company or medical platoon, you will recertify.  If you're attached out, then you need to make sure that someone is tracking your Table VIII, and that it gets input into MEDPROs.  Training guard medics is kinda what I do for the army...


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 27, 2012)

Good on you, Luno. So much didactic training which does go on is not of proper quality, although opportunities to get OJT on some subjects is good (heat, cold, dehydration, some ortho, etc etc).


----------



## medrills (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess my real question is how much of the 72 hours of Education do individual end up doing on their own?


----------



## Luno (Sep 28, 2012)

None, at least in my unit


----------



## Doczilla (Oct 2, 2012)

Army EMS requires units to provide refresher training to not only maintain NREMT but the PMOS qualification. You can complete these at the approved training sites, or the MSTC at the closest post. You also get payed to go, even if you go more than you're required.


----------



## apagea99 (Oct 10, 2012)

My unit holds 68W sustainment classes every month, and our senior NCOs ensure that everyone meets recert standards every year. Most other units do not do this. We always have last minute additions to our classes from other units.


----------

